
Bounce denotes battery health (2015) - Luc
https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/bounce-denotes-battery-health/8411.article
======
gadders
Slightly off-topic - There Chemistry in its Element podcast is a good listen.
15 mins every week talking about a different compound/element:
[https://www.chemistryworld.com/podcasts](https://www.chemistryworld.com/podcasts)

------
51lver
I had a friend in school that noticed that fresh new batteries are much softer
than old dead ones.

All of his devices had batteries with bite marks in them.

------
nicolashahn
Similar neat trick: to tell if an egg has been hard-boiled, spin it on its
side. A raw egg will immediately stop rotating, a cooked one won't.

~~~
nielsbot
Relevant:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFDHFTffKTc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFDHFTffKTc)
[Spinning Eggs - Mr. Wizard's Supermarket Science]

------
TeMPOraL
Not sure for which batteries this works. After seeing that YouTube video some
time ago, I tried to reproduce it at home with some AAA batteries. Didn't
work.

~~~
anotheryou
It worked with normal AAAs for me. It's just quite nuanced. When dropping from
the right height the empty ones on my wooden table tend to fall over, the full
ones stay more still and upright with minimal bounce.

------
Yaggo
> Alkaline AA batteries are one of the most common battery types [...]

Is this really true anymore? I use almost exclusively rechargeable batteries
(NiMH & Li-ion & LiFePO4) our my household. Only very low power devices such
as clocks run on alkaline batteries.

~~~
51lver
I buy 4 and 8 packs of rechargeables and 20 and 40 packs of disposables. I
handle the rechargeables a lot more, but there are certainly more disposables
by count present in my home.

------
EgoIncarnate
Probable April Fools joke. Posted on March 31st.

~~~
anotheryou
I did blind tests and it totally worked.

